

Barnes & Noble Cut Tablet Prices, Nook Color Now Starts At $139 - justinbkerr
http://techspy.com/news/1114564/barnes-and-noble-cut-tablet-prices-nook-color-now-starts-at-139/pen

======
chrismorgan
TechSpy seems to require you to log in to view the article... their mobile
site, however, doesn't.

This should be updated to the correct source of the article:
[http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/barnes_noble_cut_table...](http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/barnes_noble_cut_tablet_prices_nook_color_now_starts_139)

------
jimdohg
...so cheap

